# reduced arm movement :(



## bumpsmum

Matthew has become a great deal more active lately and beginning to enjoy tummy-time more and generally more active.

From an early age we noticed that he holds his right arm kinda funny always by his side with the hand facing out almost behind his back, but as a tiny baby thought it was just what babies did (and prob do).

However, last few weeks we have noticed that Matthew is very reluctant to bear any weight on his right side when on his tummy and if placed down with his hands by his side he will make no effort to bring it around even tho left arm shoots round right away. He generally always flops to the left side even in his pram and favours his left hand to grab, bat and hold things although will use his right hand just not as much, his right hand is very much held in a tight fist most of the time but his left is more open. Paranoid-mummy observations have also got me thinking that his arm looks double jointed as if his elbow bends the wrong way.

So today took him to get weighed (12lb 14 now yeah... :happydance:) and mentioned to HV who was a little reserved and asked me to stay back and see GP just to let her have a look, Gp felt he did have reduced movement, did a few exercises and observd him on his tum, she asked a few things about his arms and legs etc. She said that she will be writing our concerns to his Paediatrician (luckily he has an app 14th Sept) for a thorough exam, explained that he may get a physio assessment to strenghthen his arm etc but to be prepared for a brain scan.

I work in social care so aware that Cerabal Palsy may be something theyre going to explore, although my experience is limited to adults. Does anyone have any advice or experience of what we can expect or where we go from here?

Trying not to read into it too much he may just be a little delayed in movement in this area. I am quite worried but feel blessed that after such a difficult start he has done so well to get to this point with no major or even minor setbacks that my little man can deal with anything x


----------



## dannigizmo

Hey there,

sorry dont have much advice, dont know much about it but just wanted to hi and sure all will be ok. cerabal palsy is something i worry about, Emma's movement isnt great but know that our wee ones mite just be a little behind.

Plus just from reading on the net, physio can mean it probably wouldnt even be noticed given time.

sorry couldnt be much help just wanted to post as i know it can be a worry. 
:hug: xxx


----------



## nkbapbt

When I first read your post...the first thing that came to mind was Erbs Palsy..I think the best course of action would be what you are doing and not read too much into it. But if you want to read more about Erb's here is link:

Erb's Palsy

My other idea is torticollis..

About torticollis

Sorry I have so much more to say but Lakai is cranky right now..so I will come back when he calms down.

Ok he finally went to sleep. I dont have much more to add. I really hope and doubt its anything to worry about. But I wanted to just share what I have learned from being on the strictly preemie forum.

I think your little one is a fighter and it will all work out in the end. He has come sooo far, he can do anything.


----------



## nkbapbt

The reason I added torticollis is because I have heard about other preemies on the preemie forum I am on having weak arm muscles due to it, even though they did not have a pronounced neck or head tilt.


----------



## nkbapbt

Is there any chance of dislocation? At the elbow possibly? I would assume the HV and or GP would have felt for that...but you never know.


----------



## Bec L

bumpsmum said:


> Trying not to read into it too much he may just be a little delayed in movement in this area. I am quite worried but feel blessed that after such a difficult start he has done so well to get to this point with no major or even minor setbacks that my little man can deal with anything x

That's such a lovely way of looking at it hun. I have no experience of this but I hope that everything is ok with your little fighter and you get some answers soon. Keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## nkbapbt

I just had another moment to look at this thread and checked out some of your pictures of your LO. I am clearly no expert but I HIGHLY doubt it's Erb's Palsy from his pictures. 

Did he ever have a slight head tilt?

Also has he ever had it x-rayed?


----------



## grumpymoo

know you must be worrying now, its so easy to get in a real state over these precious little babes (maybe you dont but i do!:blush:), but i hope you are not too worried as its likely to be nothing awful, hope that does not sound rubbish after reading it back, please excuse me. its the lack of sleep!. sending hugs:hugs:


----------



## bumpsmum

thanks everyone for all your support its truly appreciated. Just trying not to worry about it too much until we see the Paediatrician and see what he has to say. Every movement Matthew makes Im watching it now haha and evertime that wee right hand picks something up or doesnt look twisted I tell myself nothing is wrong.

Grumpymoo - no I know what you mean exactly no need for apologies x


----------



## bumpsmum

nkbapbt said:


> I just had another moment to look at this thread and checked out some of your pictures of your LO. I am clearly no expert but I HIGHLY doubt it's Erb's Palsy from his pictures.
> 
> Did he ever have a slight head tilt?
> 
> Also has he ever had it x-rayed?

Not sure about the head tilt tbh he always goes slightly to left but he holds his head and neck really well, now and again he's a bit floppy but not anything I can say concerned me before. Never x-rayed to my knowlege he did get the brain scan all prems get after a few days (not sure what they were looking for) we were just told it was clear! x


----------



## dannigizmo

just wanted to say aswell that when Emma is tired her movements are not so good, definatly a factor with her and she is always tired when the physio arrives!!

at the end of the day, your son has shown he is a wee fighter and even if it was anything, he would get over it!! Our special babies have so much determination and they will do it, .......eventually!! xx


----------



## nkbapbt

In his pics (like your new avatar) is that how his head normally is? Do you happen to notice him looking more to the left? When laying down does he look more to the left?

Its soo common for preemies to get a stronger side because of how they lay in their cribs in the NICU. If he always faced one way, one side will be weaker. Its very easy to fix this...just start facing him the other way, move his crib to the opposite side of the room so he must look out a window the other way. Try to play with him on the opposite side..

I would really look at the tort info, its something that is easily cured and can cause all the things you said he has. Also it goes unnoticed and diagnosed a lot!

I hope that helps.

I really think you have the right attitude. I have had some scares..and I get myself so worked up and it turns out to be nothing!

I would urge for an xray...just in case. There are lot of broken arms and legs in the NICU that are never discovered till later.

I bet this is a lot of worry for nothing. I think he might just be having a case of an over protective worrisome momma that loves him sooo much! And there is nothing wrong with that. Bravo to being a proactive momma!


----------



## bumpsmum

nkbapbt said:


> In his pics (like your new avatar) is that how his head normally is? Do you happen to notice him looking more to the left? When laying down does he look more to the left?
> 
> Its soo common for preemies to get a stronger side because of how they lay in their cribs in the NICU. If he always faced one way, one side will be weaker. Its very easy to fix this...just start facing him the other way, move his crib to the opposite side of the room so he must look out a window the other way. Try to play with him on the opposite side..
> 
> I would really look at the tort info, its something that is easily cured and can cause all the things you said he has. Also it goes unnoticed and diagnosed a lot!
> 
> I hope that helps.
> 
> I really think you have the right attitude. I have had some scares..and I get myself so worked up and it turns out to be nothing!
> 
> I would urge for an xray...just in case. There are lot of broken arms and legs in the NICU that are never discovered till later.
> 
> I bet this is a lot of worry for nothing. I think he might just be having a case of an over protective worrisome momma that loves him sooo much! And there is nothing wrong with that. Bravo to being a proactive momma!

not always but he tends to loo more left than right I have started lying him down in a certain way so to see toys/balloon/tv etc he needs to look right and he does so easily. He did lie predomenatly on his left side in SCBU although he was only in incubater 8-9days before he was in a cotside, in his moses basket he lay on his left side for a cople f months as he had bad reflux.

Looked at a good no of pictures and yeah he does tend to favour the left he must know this is his 'good photo angle' hehe

I know what you mean about prob worrying over nothing we tend to do it all the time I have looked at both links you passed on and the website you recommended and seen a few things that ring a bell but gonna try keep an open mind only 1 more week til his appointment. x


----------

